# Récupérer vieux fichiers FileMaker Pro



## Lalis (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

je souhaite récupérer des fichiers FileMaker Pro version 3.0, actuellement dans le DD d'un bon vieux PowerMac 5500/275 (tournant sous MacOs 8.6), pour continuer à les utiliser sur mon iBook G4 (MacOs 10.4.7).
Je précise que je n'ai pas FileMaker sur l'iBook et n'ai pas l'intention de l'y installer.
Il doit bien y avoir moyen de convertir mes bases de données dans un format lisible par Tiger, non ?
Car c'est bien là le pb : j'ai essayé diverses manip' d'exportation/importation, de simple copie sur clé USB, et les fichiers apparaissent comme "fichier exécutable unix" sur l'iBook, or je n'ai pas d'application pour les ouvrir.

Merci de votre aide si vous avez une solution.


----------



## Navilys (27 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Je pense que tu pourra trouver de l'aide pour convertir ton fichier ici: http://www.fmsource.com/forum/
C'est un forum consacr&#233; a FileMaker, ils auront surement une solution


----------



## Lalis (27 Juillet 2006)

Merci. J'ai posé ma question sur ce forum. On verra...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2006)

Pas la peine d'aller si loin ... Fichier -> Exporter, puis tu choisis un format texte (s&#233;par&#233; TAB par exemple), pour pouvoir le reprendre avec un programme sous Tiger (tableur ou base de donn&#233;es).


----------

